# Gull Lake/Brainerd Ice Conditions



## vizslaking (Sep 24, 2004)

As we all know there is an extremely large ice fishing tournament coming up, which will take place on Brainerd's Gull Lake. I have heard there is currently about 8" of ice, and there needs to be AT LEAST 14" for the tournament to run on it's scheduled date of January 21st, 2006. If my math is correct, we need another 6" of ice within the next 2 weeks to make this thing happen!!!  Think we'll make it? And does anyone know the current ice conditions?


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Waterwolf on the site may know.. I'm sure he'll give us some information as I believe he is involved in the coordination of the tourney..

I remember a couple of years ago the same issue came up of having no ice, they basically pushed the tournament out a few more weeks. Or gave people the option to use their ticket for the following years tourney..

THis is a huge event and regardless they'll make the event happen sometime this year if not on the scheduled date... :lol: :lol:


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Ironically, I just got off the lake. We were out measuring for the tournament and the worst we found was 10" and the best was 11".

We do need 14" and have 16 days for mother nature to make that happen. Most of the snow has melted, there might be an inch of snow left on the ice.

Forecast is for cooler temps next week. With some lows in the single digits.

Should have a much better idea next week.



> THis is a huge event and regardless they'll make the event happen sometime this year if not on the scheduled date...


Exactly.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

your my boy vizslaking. cant wait to go fishing. :bartime:


----------



## vizslaking (Sep 24, 2004)

:beer:  WOHOO! Well thank you both for the replys! The outlook is NOT as bleak as I thought. This will be my 3rd year going and I look forward to this every year. Waterwolf, how long have you been involved with the tourney?


----------



## vizslaking (Sep 24, 2004)

:beer: Hell yea fargo-j!!! Pick me up bright and early man! And yes, we're bring the sleds this year!!! :strapped:


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

This is my fifth year. :thumb:

Glad to hear you guys have a great time at the Extravaganza.

Stop by if you get a chance.

Taylor


----------



## vizslaking (Sep 24, 2004)

:thumb:  I love this tourny!!! If you could keep us posted on this topic as to how the ice is looking I'd REALLY appreciate it!!! Thanks again!!!


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

After a few longer nights than I care to mention, last night a decision was made regarding this years Ice Fishing Extravaganza.

January 21st is still a go, but has been moved to Round Lake which is still part of the Gull Lake chain.

A new grid will be made this weekend and should be available at

http://www.icefishing.org/


----------



## vizslaking (Sep 24, 2004)

Wll we're gettin right down to it here folks. Any newer updates Waterwolf? And do you think they're going to post different maps of the new tournament area?


----------

